# Whole Lotta Love guitar solos w/tab



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey all,

OK so I did another video, this time featuring Zeppelin's "Whole Lotta Love". 

The way i did the first upload turned out to be a bit of a mess. So I created a new YouTube Channel for this and future episodes. So if you subscribed to the last one, please change that to this one instead.

Jeremy Green - YouTube

Enjoy!


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Subscribed !
Thanks


----------

